

Google App Engine SDK for PHP - k0t0n0
https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads#Google_App_Engine_SDK_for_PHP

======
DonaldDerek
Heard about it in the Google IO, I wish there was a NodeJs SDK for app engine
to be honest..

